# Matchrute Silstar GT Match 3173-300 Traverse X



## McBo (23. März 2015)

Hallo in die Runde!

Ich habe die oben genannte Matchrute geschenkt bekommen. Es handelt sich um die Ausführung als Teleskoprute. 
Was bei der Rute fehlt ist die Spitze, wobei aber verschiedene Wechselspitzen beigelegt wurden.

Nun was ich mich Frage, ob die Rute original mit den Wechselspitzen bestückt wird oder nicht. 
Hat jemand diese Rute vielleicht noch in Gebrauch?

Im Netz kann ich nichts finden! Leider......

Bin daher für jede Info dankbar!

Gruß von hier!

Alex Book


----------



## Eggi 1 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Matchrute Silstar GT Match 3173-300 Traverse X*

Habe ebenfalls schon seit vielen Jahren eine Silstar-Matchrute
 in Teleskopausführung.
 Die Rute hatte beim Kauf 3 Wechselspitzen in rot, gelb und grün.


----------



## McBo (24. März 2015)

*AW: Matchrute Silstar GT Match 3173-300 Traverse X*

Hallo Eggi1

Danke für die Antwort!
Ich hab mal 2 Fotos angehängt, wo eine der Spitze eingesteckt ist. 
Mir kommt dabei die Übergangsgröße der Ringe ein wenig komisch vor.
Ist das bei deiner Rute auch der Fall?

Gruß von hier! 

Alex


----------



## Eggi 1 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Matchrute Silstar GT Match 3173-300 Traverse X*

Hallo McBo,
 werde morgen mal ein paar Bilder von meiner Rute
 machen um die Ringgrößen vergleichen zu können.


----------



## McBo (25. März 2015)

*AW: Matchrute Silstar GT Match 3173-300 Traverse X*

Hi Eggi1!

Das wäre Super! Dann hätte man ja annähernd einen Vergleich.
Um welche Rute handelt es sich bei Dir?

Gruß von hier!

Alex


----------



## Eggi 1 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Matchrute Silstar GT Match 3173-300 Traverse X*

Hallo McBo,
meine Rute hat die Bezeichnung "Spiral", ist mindestens 15 Jahre alt
und eine meiner Lieblingsruten. Die Rute selbst hat 5 Ringe, ebenso
die Wechselspitzen. Der Durchmesser des letzten Ringes der Rute hat
einen Durchmesser von ca. 6 mm, siehe beil. Fotos.


----------



## McBo (26. März 2015)

*AW: Matchrute Silstar GT Match 3173-300 Traverse X*

Hi Eggi1

Perfekt! Du hast mir mit den Fotos sehr geholfen.
Ich spielte nämlich schon mit dem Gedanken, ein neues Spitzenteil zukaufen, weil ich das mit den Wechselspitzen kaum glauben konnte. 
Aber wie ich anhand deiner Fotos sehe, handelt es sich auch bei meiner Rute, um das selbe Spitzensystem.

Besten Dank für deine Mühe.

Gruß von hier!

Alex


----------



## Eggi 1 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Matchrute Silstar GT Match 3173-300 Traverse X*

Freue mich, dass ich dir helfen konnte.
 Leider werden diese schönen Ruten nicht mehr hergestellt.
 Bis zum heutigen Tage musste ich noch keine Wechselspitze nachkaufen.
 Damals wurde eben noch Qualität gefertigt.


----------



## Hosy (16. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Silstar 3173 -300. Falls einer von Euch diese Rute verkaufen möchte, ich habe Interesse.
Leider ist bei meiner die oberste Teleskop abgebrochen. Die Nachbarjungs haben es leider etwas übertrieben und nun ist sie hinüber.
Also wie gesagt, ich würde Euch/Dir gerne dieses Rute ankaufen. Grüße Hosy


----------



## McBo (4. März 2019)

Hallo!

Melde mich zwar spät - aber besser als garnicht ;-)

Gib doch mal ein Gebot per PN ab. Vielleicht wird man sich ja einig!

Gruß von hier!

Alex


----------

